# Estro



## brown1106 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm currently doing 500mg week test, 500mg hcg week (250 x 2) and have been taking aromasin 12.5 eod for several weeks now. When I started the AI, my estrogen was 82 and 1 month later it is 42. I would have thought taking that much ai would have lowered the estro much lower than 42. Should I take the AI ed instead? I would like to get it down in the mid 20's.


----------



## DF (Mar 12, 2013)

That number isn't bad for being on cycle.  We've seen numbers here in the hundreds on cycle.  I'd just stay the course with what your taking now.


----------



## whitelml (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree.  Ur fine bro....steady the course


----------



## PFM (Mar 12, 2013)

brown1106 said:


> I'm currently doing 500mg week test, 500mg hcg week (250 x 2) and have been taking aromasin 12.5 eod for several weeks now. When I started the AI, my estrogen was 82 and 1 month later it is 42. I would have thought taking that much ai would have lowered the estro much lower than 42. Should I take the AI ed instead? I would like to get it down in the mid 20's.



My TRT suggests estrogen should be a ratio, the higher the testosterone levels the higher the estrogen levels can and should be. Remember E is very anabolic.

I've had E upper range during PCT and since my T was low (hence the ratio) I had gyno symptoms, no drive for anything and flowers looked exceptional pretty. In my experience my TRT is correct. The higher the T the higher the E can go.

Right now E is just over range at 44ngs and everything is great.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 12, 2013)

PFM said:


> My TRT suggests *estrogen should be a ratio, the higher the testosterone levels the higher the estrogen levels* can and should be. Remember E is very anabolic.
> 
> I've had E upper range during PCT and since my T was low (hence the ratio) I had gyno symptoms, no drive for anything and flowers looked exceptional pretty. In my experience my TRT is correct. The higher the T the higher the E can go.
> 
> Right now E is just over range at 44ngs and everything is great.



bingo.......


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds like your E is exactly where I would want it, I'd say stick to what you're doing its working well for you.


----------



## brown1106 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm just not understanding. My libido has tanked last couple weeks. I thought maybe had something to do with estro but now I don't know. Only other thing I'm on is lisinopril for bp but been on it since I started test.


----------



## corvettels3 (Mar 12, 2013)

PFM said:


> My TRT suggests estrogen should be a ratio, the higher the testosterone levels the higher the estrogen levels can and should be. Remember E is very anabolic.
> 
> I've had E upper range during PCT and since my T was low (hence the ratio) I had gyno symptoms, no drive for anything and flowers looked exceptional pretty. In my experience my TRT is correct. The higher the T the higher the E can go.
> 
> Right now E is just over range at 44ngs and everything is great.



Exactly.. The proper ratio is the key..


----------



## DF (Mar 12, 2013)

brown1106 said:


> I'm just not understanding. My libido has tanked last couple weeks. I thought maybe had something to do with estro but now I don't know. Only other thing I'm on is lisinopril for bp but been on it since I started test.



That number is not excessive as far as estro goes.  I dont think that would cause a lack of libdo.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 13, 2013)

I feel best when my estro is in the low 40's. After time, at least for me, my libido drops the longer I'm in a cycle. Also depends on other things. Psychological, environmental, diet issues, just to name a few.


----------



## picazzo (Mar 13, 2013)

I know that I feel best with my E in the 25-30 range. Regardless of where my T level is.
I also use aromasin everyday when I use it.


----------

